

America's Fastest-Dying Cities - cwan
http://www.forbes.com/2008/08/04/economy-ohio-michigan-biz_cx_jz_0805dying.html

======
simonsarris
For anyone who doesn't want to watch the slideshow presentation just to see
what they are:

Canton Ohio, Youngstown Ohio, Flint Mich, Scranton Pa, Dayton Ohio, Cleveland
Ohio, Springfield Mass, Buffalo N.Y., Detroit Mich, Charleston W.Va.

(I didn't put returns to save space)

------
billswift
You know, despite the essay's claim, you cannot blame it just on the
unemployment. It says Detroit and Flint are approaching 10%, but the national
average was 9.5% in June and was undoubtably worse, since there were several
problems with how they calculated it. (I have seen estimates that the actual
national unemployment rate for June could have been as high as 11%.)

